

How to become a professional iOS developer - jtbrown
http://roadfiresoftware.com/2014/04/how-to-become-a-professional-ios-developer/

======
jtbrown
I'd be happy to hear your thoughts. What's good, bad, right, wrong, or
missing? Do you need a Computer Science degree?

